# I'm getting off



## zinc

Hi.  If I'm about to get off a tram or train or the metro, can I simply say "Ik stap uit bij" ?  In EN, if I'm giving up my seat for someone I'd just say "I'm getting off" or maybe "I'm getting off here".  Thanks.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Hi Zinc

No, unless you add the place where you're going to alight. 

*- Ik stap uit bij het postkantoor. *In Belgium *Ik stap uit aan het postkantoor *is used as well.
*- Ik stap uit bij de volgende bushalte.

*In this context, and without specifying the actual location, this would be:
*
- Ik stap uit hier. *(I have to get off here)
*- Ik moet zodra uitstappen.* (I have to alight soon)
*- Ik moet toch uitstappen. *(I have to alight anyway)
*- Ik moet zowiezo uitstappen. *(I have to alight anyway) 

or 

- *Mijn rit zit er (toch) op. *(Lit. Mij ride is done (anyway))
*- Mijn reis is ten einde. *(Not common I guess. My journey has come to an end) 

Groetjes Herman


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

De meeste mensen(inclusief ik) zeggen gewoon: *Ik ga er volgende halte uit *of *Ik moet er hier uit*, of iets in die richting.


----------



## zinc

Great, thanks.


----------



## NewtonCircus

Deeltjesversneller said:


> *Ik ga er volgende halte uit*


Is dit grammatisch juist? Moet dit niet "*Ik ga er bij de volgende halte uit"* zijn?


----------



## Deeltjesversneller

NewtonCircus said:


> Is dit grammatisch juist? Moet dit niet "*Ik ga er bij de volgende halte uit"* zijn?



Strikt gezien denk ik dat je gelijk hebt. De meerderheid zegt het dus fout in dat opzicht?


----------



## AllegroModerato

Deeltjesversneller said:


> De meeste mensen(inclusief ik) zeggen gewoon: *Ik ga er volgende halte uit *of *Ik moet er hier uit*, of iets in die richting.



_Ik ga er volgende halte uit_ klinkt mij vreemd in de oren. Wat volgens mij wel kan is _Ik ga er *de* volgende halte uit_ of _Ik ga er *bij de *volgende halte uit._


----------



## GoneNative

if you are giving up your seat for someone, you could use: Wilt u zitten? of Wil je zitten? But be careful not to say it to a person your age or younger, unless he or she obviously needs to sit down.


----------

